# Some of my mice



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey 

I just want to show you some of my mice:




































































































From Heather:










From Phil:









So... reicht erstmal


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

oh wow so beautiful i love tans i love the contrat in the rich tan to contrast the top colour


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Such gorgeous mice! 

I love your chocolate tans... almost edible! hehee

Willow xx


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice mice! All of your Tans are just lovely! That little chair is great...perfect for pics with mice!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Wow, they are just beautiful!


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww that throne is so adorable, I want one! I love their ears, SOOOOOO BIG! :dance


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful mice. I love the little sofa


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very pretty little mice  
I love tans


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

That last mouse is stunning. Such a lovely contrast between the rich belly colour and the delicate pale top colour


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! The tans on your mousies are incredible.


----------

